# Hikari Staple vs Hikari Gold



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Whats the difference? Made for different reasons?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

yeah, good question. i think the gold is color enhanceing formula, but is there really a major difference?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

hah ok i was at the lps with both bags in my hand yesterday comparing the ingredients. They are virtually identical except the gold has shrimp meal in it. Considering it's 2 dollars more i was about to buy the staple. Then i saw wardley's brand,same deal with the different sizes of pellets but cheaper for each bag ( They also have staple and gold ). The ingredients in the wardley's premium cichlid pellets is (big suprise) almost identical to hikari's staple and premium. The wardley's premium was 1 dollar more than hikari's staple but 1 dollar less than the gold. What sold me is that the hikari bags are 2 ounces, wardley's is 3.5 oz. I bought the wardley's premium pellets and my GT and Oscar loved them immediately.

View attachment 57241


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I can see a difference (in color) when I switched from Staple to Gold. But I can see an even bigger difference since I started feeding mealworms/earthworms. Now I just switch between the Gold and worms to give my FH some variety.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> I can see a difference (in color) when I switched from Staple to Gold. But I can see an even bigger difference since I started feeding mealworms/earthworms. Now I just switch between the Gold and worms to give my FH some variety.
> [snapback]981332[/snapback]​


Now that I have money, I'll try this, thanks.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I only use Hikari Gold for my oscars.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I use both, I just switch it up for them


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

There's a bigger difference than just shrimp. Staple is 35% protein, Gold is 40% protein. Gold also has added carotene.

As with all fish, variety is very important. I use Staple and Gold, as well as Omega One Cichlid. They also eat Hikari sinking carn. pellets. All these foods have differing ingredients. I also feed frozen krill/prawns, and silversides, as well as earthworms. As they grow, I'll feed them mealworms and crickets from time to time.

Try not to stick to one or two foods. Your best chance of good growth and color comes from variety.


----------

